# Sat 16th Lambeth Country show after-party with hip-hop maestros, THE SCRIBES!



## editor (Jul 12, 2011)

Party hard after the fabulous Lambeth Country Show with the incredible SCRIBES laying down some sharp and snappy hip-hop, plus support and the usual gang of DJs keeping you entertained all night.

LIVE ONSTAGE:

THE SCRIBES
Serving up a witty, unique brand of intelligent, gritty hip hop, this Bristol four piece were described as 'UK's hottest hip hop' by 24-7 Magazine and with two great albums under their belts should be slamming it down at the Albert.

The band have performed extensively with artists such as Pendulum, Tinie Tempah, Get Cape Wear Cape Fly, Arrested Development, Wiley, Westwood and Skinnymanas well as 2010's Glastonbury festival.
"One not to miss" Music Week
"Raw and exciting, honest and sensitive, a soulful brand of rap" Metro UK

More info about here:
www.offlineclub.com
Twitter: www.twitter.com/offlineclu​b


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 13, 2011)

Fwiw, you included the start time of this on Facebook but it's not here, and the twitter link doesn't work for me.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 13, 2011)

no twitter link doesn't work for me either (nor do most twitter links i try to use tbh)


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2011)

How strange it used to work before! Here's the link for Twitter - http://twitter.com/#!/offlineclub 

We're starting the usual time of 9pm onwards, although I may end up starting earlier if I come straight from the show.

The Scribes are acre, btw. 

(Thanks for the heads up)


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no twitter link doesn't work for me either (nor do most twitter links i try to use tbh)


It's rather strange because the same URL works fine for me  from this page - http://www.urban75.org/offline/ (click on the 'follow us on twitter graphic').


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 13, 2011)

Maybe you need to be a logged in twiterer...


----------



## Belushi (Jul 13, 2011)

The Scribes are great, cant wait to see them again.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2011)

Me too. Lovely bunch of fellas too. Maybe you should bring something amusing to hold up in the air for when they do their rap challenge?  

An orange would be good.


----------



## Onket (Jul 15, 2011)

I like the Scribes, but I'm obviously not down with the kids, cos I dunno what this means-



editor said:


> The Scribes are acre, btw.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2011)

Onket said:


> I like the Scribes, but I'm obviously not down with the kids, cos I dunno what this means-


It means that they're so ace their aceness extends out to cover a whole acre of space.


----------



## Onket (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2011)

They used to be coldharbour, but moved to be nearer tescos


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 16, 2011)

Right, a mere 20 hours to come up with something seriously weird to hold up in the air.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2011)

This is tonight and it's going to be ace!  

*Chucklehead willing


----------



## TruXta (Jul 16, 2011)

When does it start and end? Going to a filum in the Ritzy, but might drop by after.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2011)

Starts around 9, ends around 2ish, band onstage 1115ish.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice timing in that case.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Nice timing in that case.


We try to please!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 17, 2011)

Well that was good wholesome fun! Nice positive energy coming from the band, the crowd however seemed more mental than ever...  I was wondering who were urbs, bet there was more than a few of you, Ed aside.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks to all who came down. That was a very busy night - the dancefloor was rammed!


----------



## Belushi (Jul 18, 2011)

Scribes rocked the house again though they appear to have lost a member!


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2011)

Belushi said:


> Scribes rocked the house again though they appear to have lost a member!


He couldn't make the show - but he'll be back for the next one!


----------



## Belushi (Jul 18, 2011)

Can't wait to see them again - can't decide which offline regulars I love more; The Scribes or Morton Valence!


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2011)

More pics: http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-scribes-rock-the-offline-country-show-after-party/


----------

